# Hcg



## heady muscle (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All,
 The place I used to get my HCG and clomid from is gone. Great domestic source (http://pctshop.com). He shut up shop with a quick warning email. Do you know of a domestic source that sells HCG and no AAS?

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2015)

Both are illegal without a script. This isn't a source board bro.


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry. Uncensored through me off. 
Thanks


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know of any domestic, but you could try on line pharma's.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 13, 2015)

Importing hcg is always risky business.  To an inspector, it looks just like growth, and they treat it as such.


----------



## philipj (Jan 14, 2015)

I had been visiting a naturopath type Amish group in Shipshewana Indiana  who did dark field blood tests that I believe in.  When I asked about HCG they referred me to a Doc that had a $50.00 fee that I had to make an appointment with.  He prescribed the HCG from a pharmacy in Portage Michigan who mixed it up for me.  Injected daily and diet went to very low.    Dropped 20+ lbs in a month, daily injections and diet bothered the lady of the house, so I did not renew the 'script.

I mention this incase it gives someone an idea they can work with.


----------



## Bob350 (Jan 20, 2015)

Spectrum out of Florida


----------



## Paolos (Jan 20, 2015)

Bob350 said:


> Spectrum out of Florida



Spectrum is good... pricy but good but then again all HRT operations are. Ask for Michael


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 20, 2015)

What is spectrum?  An anti aging clinic?


----------



## theboss (Jan 20, 2015)

Might help to let everyone know your location. ; )


----------



## Bob350 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry
They have test, HCg and etc.
Also they have other helpful meds
Check out their site


----------



## Bob350 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was offline for awhile.


----------

